# Axe FX vs Mesa Boogie Triaxis vs Regular Amp



## atticmike (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey folks,

What is actually the difference between the triaxis and a regular amp?

The triaxis seems to be quite versatile and a lot better as to carrying around a sturdy amplifier.

I always looked for a rather neutral / versatile tone that is not too colored like a dual rectifier for example or is it sort of a software similar to the axe fx?

Mike


----------



## yingmin (Mar 7, 2011)

The Triaxis is just a tube preamp that's controllable by MIDI. It's not software based, but still pretty versatile, like a Marshall JMP-1. And the trick to the Triaxis is that you'd need a power amp, because it can't drive a speaker by itself, and I can't imagine that its straight-to-PA tone is very impressive, either. A Triaxis paired up with a power amp, like, say, the Mesa 2:90, would weigh about as much as a normal guitar head, if not more, but be more compact, and have more tonal versatility.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 7, 2011)

Triaxis is a preamp... so you can use it fine by itself if you want to record the output directly or route it to the venue's mixer, but to use it as an amp amp you have to hook it up to a power amp. It's basically like getting the preamp section from a regular boogie amp (tubes and all) without having the power amp section. The Axe-FX is all digital modeling... it's also a preamp only... the key difference between Axe-FX and Triaxis is that the Triaxis is more like a tube amp, and the Axe-FX also has the ability to model power amps, cabinets, mics, and FX, so that the output is 100% processed like it would be in the studio. 

I suggest reading up on it, and the axe-fx, at their homepages:

Mesa Boogie Triaxis Pre Amplifiers
Fractal Audio Systems Axe-Fx - Guitar Tone and Effects Processor - Amps, Cabs, Effects and More


----------



## atticmike (Mar 7, 2011)

Why would anybody get a road-king or roadster if you can have the deal of 8 modes? 

This is like a win win situation, as far as I can see...


----------



## Overtone (Mar 7, 2011)

The Mark V is pretty versatile... that's an option if you want to have a power amp section. And for some people simplicity has value... I play a Stiletto and one of the things I like about it is that there's not too many knobs and switches to bother with. I prefer it that way...


----------



## atticmike (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah but I'm looking for something I can afford and the triaxis seems just right man


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Yeah but I'm looking for something I can afford and the triaxis seems just right man



Remember you need a power amp too


----------



## yingmin (Mar 7, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Yeah but I'm looking for something I can afford and the triaxis seems just right man



The Triaxis typically sells around $1000 used, and you'd still need a power amp, which typically go between $5-800 for a good tube power amp. When all is said and done, you're really saving little to nothing compared to buying a used Mark V, or even a used AxeFX. They only real consideration should be which one does what you really want it to.


----------



## atticmike (Mar 8, 2011)

yingmin said:


> The Triaxis typically sells around $1000 used, and you'd still need a power amp, which typically go between $5-800 for a good tube power amp. When all is said and done, you're really saving little to nothing compared to buying a used Mark V, or even a used AxeFX. They only real consideration should be which one does what you really want it to.



Yeah and if I buy the axe, the poweramp is still missing


----------



## JeffHenneman (Mar 8, 2011)

I would highly recomend the mesa 2:90 for a power amp. I have had one for quite a while and love it. It makes everything sound more 3 dimensional. I have a line 6 podxt pro paired with it and it sounds so awesome. Maybe one day I will pick up an axeFX. every one says it kills the pod.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 8, 2011)

If you buy a Triaxis, a Mesa 2:90 has to go with it. It simply is the best, most 3-dimensional poweramp to use with the Triaxis. Moreover, you can use all the switching options on the 2:90 via the Triaxis (modern, deep, half power). I used to run my 2:90 on half power + modern, and keep the gain on the triaxis as low as 2 (Lead 2 yellow). That changed the tone drastically. Enough gain, but way, way tighter! Always keep the triaxis volume (the only real pot on the front) above 5, but not over 7.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 8, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Yeah and if I buy the axe, the poweramp is still missing



Yes, but the AxeFX has power amp and cab modeling, so you could easily use it with headphones, or record direct, or plug it into a cheap powered speaker. Live, you can run it direct to the PA.


----------



## mesa50w (Oct 25, 2011)

what about a mesa 20/20 power with one? one poped up on CL for a good price...kinda want to take the plunge to tri axis and the 20/20


----------



## MTech (Oct 25, 2011)

JeffHenneman said:


> I would highly recomend the mesa 2:90 for a power amp. I have had one for quite a while and love it. It makes everything sound more 3 dimensional. I have a line 6 podxt pro paired with it and it sounds so awesome. Maybe one day I will pick up an axeFX. every one says it kills the pod.



I agree.... except the last part I'm still fighting on.... Dino's long time tech and tone guru (he's who modded the 800 everybody wants the tone of) says the POD PRO is still the way to go paired with a 2:90 if you want that sort of rig...and I talked to a few artists on one of the big festivals this year and they said the new Axe II is too digital compared to the original.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 25, 2011)

MTech said:


> I agree.... except the last part I'm still fighting on.... Dino's long time tech and tone guru (he's who modded the 800 everybody wants the tone of) says the POD PRO is still the way to go paired with a 2:90 if you want that sort of rig...and I talked to a few artists on one of the big festivals this year and they said the new Axe II is too digital compared to the original.



Pod Pro you say? I've been wanting to pick one up myself because I'm really interested in seeing how it would pair up with impulses or a nice power amp; and they can be had on the cheap.  

I mean I believe the guitarist from Sybreed still uses his Pod Pro rack mount with a VHT / Fryette 2/90/2 power amp 

How'd you find that info about Dino's tech?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2011)

The pods don't actually sound nearly as shitty as they do through headphones when you run them into a power section.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah definitely. I've owned a Pod XT and X3 Live but the older generations have me curious


----------



## MTech (Oct 25, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Pod Pro you say? I've been wanting to pick one up myself because I'm really interested in seeing how it would pair up with impulses or a nice power amp; and they can be had on the cheap.
> 
> I mean I believe the guitarist from Sybreed still uses his Pod Pro rack mount with a VHT / Fryette 2/90/2 power amp
> 
> How'd you find that info about Dino's tech?



Cause I met him back in like 99 when he was with Dino and stayed in contact... he's also the guy who got mikey from Incubus to leave mesa and start playing marshall plexi's (which he also modded) he was with a band on one of the summer festivals so I was picking his brain on things since he's kind've a tone guru (and ridiculous player I still don't get why he's teching and not out playing) Dino & Shaun Glass will even tell you NOTHING sounds like the original Line6 Heads or the POD PRO till that newer Vetta came out which Dino manages to get a pretty damn good tone out of as well.

Shaun uses the Soldano and Dino used the rectified setting... which even Soldano himself said he couldn't tell the POD from his SLO apart recorded.


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

Axe-Fx user here. In terms of being versatile I can't find better match than Axe-Fx. I used to own many heads, big ass rack systems...just to be a little more versatile. Than I found Axe-Fx and now my rig lives in a 6 space rack (with 1 empty space)  Even if you go with the best amp, for instance let's say Mark V or Road King - you will still need to have many effects (as much as your taste go) and a looper/switcher to make an order in your toys. In Axe-Fx all you need is proper footswitch and you're set.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2011)

Axe FX 2 is 'too digital'?

What does that even mean? Something's either digital or it isn't. Besides, a man who knows how to modify an electronic circuit isn't necessarily a tone genius, he has taste just like everybody else....


Anyway.

To the question asked by the OP as regards a Triaxis over something like a Roadster. I have a Roadster, and an Axe FX and I've never wanted a Triaxis. Being a tube preamp, it still has it's own specific sound and feel, like every other amp in the world, which you either like or you don't. It's like saying is a Marshall JCM900 exists why would anyone buy a Marshall vintage modern or something.

The reason I look less favourably on the Triaxis, apart from not liking the sound, is that it isn't light, and it absolutely always needs a power amp, ideally tube (as there's no power amp modelling or extra EQ) to colour the nasty hissy, fizziness of a raw preamp sound. Don't be fooled, two smaller heavy boxes adds up to about the same as one big heavy box, you'll need a rack too. Having a Rack tends to make people buy other junk to go in there like compressors, noise gates, power conditioners because they think 'hey I have a rack, why bother with pedals, I'll just stick it in there!' and you end up with a huge heavy box.

The Axe FX is that whole rack in one box, and you don't need a tube power amp AND a cab to go with it, I just use an HD1221 which I proved (yesterday as it happens) can easily compete with a 412 on its own, and it means I always have a reliable monitor in live situations. No peripherals needed apart from a 2u rack back (that cost me about £40) and a midi controller, which I haven't bought yet but you'd need it for the Triaxis anyway.

So yeah. buying a Triaxis and power amp is just like buying a Mark IV or a Roadster or whatever, it'll weight as much, you'll have to get a cab and carry round a big heavy box, only you'll need a midi controller as well (like an Abacus or something).

If you want something clear and not coloured, don't buy Mesa, lol. Go VHT or something.


----------



## Albionic (Oct 25, 2011)

triaxis + gmajor + 2/90 + midi pedal = win

a very expensive win though


----------



## Diggy (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no insight on TriAxis or Axe Fx.. but I see some things written about POD Pro. My experience is..

POD Pro + tube power amp = poop

IMO, completely forget about a real feeling amp when using a POD Pro preamp + decent tube power amp for a live setting. Very restricted sounding.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Why would anybody get a road-king or roadster if you can have the deal of 8 modes?
> 
> This is like a win win situation, as far as I can see...


I had a triaxis. To be honest, I love the radking i have now a lot more. 8 modes is cool, but I only ever really used 3-4 of them, and one was the recto (which isn't in the newer triaxis' i believe) and a real recto sounds better.

I basically went down head + baby rack route. If i just want to use the head, i don't take the rack, if i want a full midi setup i take the rack and use that to switch the head.

I used to be all rack, but couldn't tweak on the fly and it ended up weighing an absolute ton literally. 

Plus, i figured I only ever use 3-4 sound slive anyway, if i want anything else i'll just switch distortion/overdrive pedals in and out to shape the amp.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2011)

Albionic said:


> triaxis + gmajor + 2/90 + midi pedal = win
> 
> a very expensive win though


If you like everything preprogrammed then this setup is awesome, especially with the older triaxis that have the recto board.


----------

